# Are immigration Laws fair?



## ThinkCritically (Apr 13, 2012)

In your ideal world what kind of immigration laws do you think we should have and why?


----------



## starcraftzzz (Apr 13, 2012)

We should allow as much immigration as possible because
1) It helps people
2) It increases human welfare
3) It expands our economy 
4) taxes raised from immigrants exceed spending on immigrants meaning we all become richer


----------



## ThinkCritically (Apr 13, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> We should allow as much immigration as possible because
> 1) It helps people
> 2) It increases human welfare
> 3) It expands our economy
> 4) taxes raised from immigrants exceed spending on immigrants meaning we all become richer



I 99% agree with you. The 1% of course being reserved for further rebuttals that will come against this idea.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 13, 2012)

We don't even enforce the ones we already have.


----------



## ThinkCritically (Apr 13, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> We don't even enforce the ones we already have.



Go back and read the OP....What would it be like if it were up to you.....


----------



## MaryL (Apr 13, 2012)

ThinkCritically said:


> In your ideal world what kind of immigration laws do you think we should have and why?




 I would keep the present laws as is . Enforce them to the letter. In an "IDEAL" world, there wouldn't be any need to control immigration, because there wouldn't  be a stampede over national borders like so many wild cattle  on a rampage.Illegal aliens are human beings and they know full well the consequences  of their actions. They know what they have done, and it is time to pay the bloody piper...I think American immigration laws  are fair enough. It is the mindset of the  new &#8220;immigrants&#8221; I question. That  perhaps, is  were the focus should be.


----------



## starcraftzzz (Apr 13, 2012)

MaryL said:


> ThinkCritically said:
> 
> 
> > In your ideal world what kind of immigration laws do you think we should have and why?
> ...



I see so you prefer a policies that makes people poorer. I ask why?


----------



## churchmouse (Apr 14, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> We should allow as much immigration as possible because
> 1) It helps people
> 2) It increases human welfare
> 3) It expands our economy
> 4) taxes raised from immigrants exceed spending on immigrants meaning we all become richer



ABsolutely not.

1. It helps the people who want the citizens to support them and pay for their education, housing and medical needs.
2. It ruins and takes down our economy. Our schools are failing in many areas as are our hospitals. We can not as a nation support the entire world that wants to come here to live. It takes away from jobs. 


We have laws here in the United States and they are not being followed. We pick up citizens who break laws and we are punishedand illegals are rewarded. IT IS AGAINST THE LAW TO BE IN THE COUNTRY WITHOUT PROPER IDENTIFICATION AND CREDENTIALS. 

We should pick up every illegal and take them home.free. We should build security on our borders and man it with people who will enforce the laws already on the books. 

Can you imagine the boost to the economy if every illegal who was mooching on the economy would go home? What would that do to our prison population? Our crowded schools? Hospitals?

We should change one law on the books and that is if a woman gives birth to a child and is not a citizen of the country then her child takes on the citizenship of the country she belongs too and not the United States.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Apr 14, 2012)

ThinkCritically said:


> In your ideal world what kind of immigration laws do you think we should have and why?



We have great immigration laws already on the books, we just need to enforce all of them and protect our borders from illegal crossings.


----------



## ThinkCritically (Apr 14, 2012)

churchmouse said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > We should allow as much immigration as possible because
> ...



This is the 1% reason I was alluding to earlier....

There isn't a single historian that would disagree with the fact that the huge immigration waves of the past were a good thing for this country..... but the big difference between today and then is that we have a huge welfare system that would be overwhelmed if we opened the flood gates again....

Cut back on welfare programs and we could justify more poor immigration.....


----------



## Sweet Willy (Apr 14, 2012)

ThinkCritically said:


> In your ideal world what kind of immigration laws do you think we should have and why?



In an ideal world we don't need immigration laws.  There are no separate nations,  everyone lives in peace with one another and the world functions and prospers together as one.


----------



## William Joyce (Apr 15, 2012)

Sweet Willy said:


> There are no separate nations,  everyone lives in peace with one another and the world functions and prospers together as one.



What have you observed in human nature that indicates to you that this would work?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

Sweet Willy said:


> ThinkCritically said:
> 
> 
> > In your ideal world what kind of immigration laws do you think we should have and why?
> ...




Put down the damn bong for two seconds.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 15, 2012)

ThinkCritically said:


> In your ideal world what kind of immigration laws do you think we should have and why?




They would need a sponsor who would be responsible for them... totally.... for 18 years. 

They wold have to pass criminal and medical. No criminals...and on medical issues.

They would have to pass basic literacy.....in English. 

If they break any law before passing their citizenship...they will be booted out and never allowed to return or reapply for immigration.  

Producing children before becoming a citizen... they are booted and the child belongs to the mother...and not an automatic citizen. 

40 year age cut off.


----------



## ThinkCritically (Apr 15, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Sweet Willy said:
> 
> 
> > ThinkCritically said:
> ...



lol....yeah I didn't mean "imagine all the people" ideal....I meant reality....what kind of immigration laws would you propose if it were up to you and why.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

syrenn said:


> ThinkCritically said:
> 
> 
> > In your ideal world what kind of immigration laws do you think we should have and why?
> ...




Your list isn't very practical.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

ThinkCritically said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet Willy said:
> ...




It's difficult to know what new laws we need until we at least try enforcing the ones we already have.


----------



## ThinkCritically (Apr 15, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> It's difficult to know what new laws we need until we at least try enforcing the ones we already have.



  you have no personal opinion?


----------



## Sweet Willy (Apr 15, 2012)

ThinkCritically said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet Willy said:
> ...





OK.  So can you tell me what it is you are asking?  You said "ideal" but now you say "reality" ,  which I am guessing isn't what you want either.  Reality means the facts as they exist.  Ideal means the perfect situation.  Are you looking for something in between? like:

"What do you think our immigration law should be in America?"

Is that what you meant?  I think maybe you should have said that... if that was what you meant.

Now,  bring me a hamburger!  (and by hamburger,  I mean a slice of water melon.)


----------



## Sweet Willy (Apr 15, 2012)

William Joyce said:


> Sweet Willy said:
> 
> 
> > There are no separate nations,  everyone lives in peace with one another and the world functions and prospers together as one.
> ...




Not one thing.  I was asked for the "ideal" situation.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 15, 2012)

Immigration laws are unfair, but unfair in the wrong direction.  We should allow in only the very best and brightest, instead we single out the most ill prepared and ill educated.


----------



## ThinkCritically (Apr 15, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Immigration laws are unfair, but unfair in the wrong direction.  We should allow in only the very best and brightest, instead we single out the most ill prepared and ill educated.



agreed.  A lot of the world's best and brightest do want to get in but it is *extremely* difficult. You wouldn't believe the amount of red tape you have to go through. I know first hand.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 15, 2012)

Are they immigration laws fair to whom?


----------



## ThinkCritically (Apr 15, 2012)

Si modo said:


> Are they immigration laws fair to whom?


----------



## Si modo (Apr 15, 2012)

ThinkCritically said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Are they immigration laws fair to whom?


Your question is, "Are immigration laws fair?"

Fair to whom?

In my book, they should only be fair to the USA and US citizens.

So, I am asking you, fair to whom?  Potential immigrants?  US citizens?  The USA?


----------



## ThinkCritically (Apr 15, 2012)

Si modo said:


> ThinkCritically said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Thats a good question. I hadn't initially thought of it that way.  I guess I meant citizens at first, but now that you mention it, I think some thought should also be put into the plight of the potential immigrants.  We are all _immigrants_ so to speak after all.


----------



## Sweet Willy (Apr 15, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Immigration laws are unfair, but unfair in the wrong direction.  We should allow in only the very best and brightest, instead we single out the most ill prepared and ill educated.



How do we single out the most ill prepared and ill educated?


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 15, 2012)

Sweet Willy said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Immigration laws are unfair, but unfair in the wrong direction.  We should allow in only the very best and brightest, instead we single out the most ill prepared and ill educated.
> ...



That is the easy part.   Someone who has no education and no skills can't immigrate here not under any circumstances.  It worked that way for many years and helped to make us a great country.


----------



## LilOlLady (Apr 15, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> We should allow as much immigration as possible because
> 1) It helps people
> 2) It increases human welfare
> 3) It expands our economy
> 4) taxes raised from immigrants exceed spending on immigrants meaning we all become richer



Absolutely *no mass illegal immigration of poverty*. *WE no longer need any immigration*. Is we need workers we should *make it easier for our own to go to school *and *get jobs and not have to compete with immigrants*. None of the 4 are facts. We are no longer into nation building but nation survival. we are immigrating professionals and that is a tragedy that we are not helping our own. Immigrants compete for education, jobs and social services,etc. No more immigration and not more vacation visas.


----------



## LilOlLady (Apr 15, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Sweet Willy said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



There are *30 million *of them here. How did they get here? It don't work that anymore because there are skilled americans out of work and cannot find jobs and have to compete with skilled immigrants. We have 12 million unemployed americans.


----------



## Sweet Willy (Apr 15, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Sweet Willy said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



You misunderstand me... or maybe I misunderstand you.
Are you saying that we already single out the unskilled and uneducated now?  You said we should allow the best in but "instead".....

I take this to mean you think that we currently are making it easy for the unskilled ?

Just not sure I follow you there.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 15, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > ThinkCritically said:
> ...





Practical to whom? I am very sure that the person wanting to come into this country would find it very impractical......and ya know what. Tough.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

ThinkCritically said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > It's difficult to know what new laws we need until we at least try enforcing the ones we already have.
> ...



Did you bother to read what you quoted?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...




Anyone involved in the process - on any side - beyond just musing about it on the internet.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Someone who has no education and no skills can't immigrate here not under any circumstances.  It worked that way for many years and helped to make us a great country.





Which years were those?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > We should allow as much immigration as possible because
> ...



You're no American. You are confusing immigration with illegal immigration  - AGAIN.


----------



## Sweet Willy (Apr 15, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





Those suggestions are beyond impractical,  they're unrealistic.  Let's suppose that every country declared that only children born on it's soil,  to it's citizens,  were then citizens themselves by birth.  This would mean that a significant number of children would have citizenship NOWHERE.

I guess we could build some rockets especially to fly babies to the moon when they aren't legal to be anywhere on Earth.  Or do these kind of assholes object to babies on the moon as well?


----------



## MaryL (Apr 15, 2012)

Most laws are "fair"....unless you favor unruly mobs that can do anything they bloody please, otherwise, immigration laws are  like any other laws. Maybe I  am biased. I favor order over random chaos. I think people need to  understand and follow rules, and at least pretend to understand the status quo. Yes, I approve of immigration laws whole heartedly.


----------



## LilOlLady (Apr 15, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...



Legal immigration is hurting the country as much as illegal immigration. Yes legal immigration is fair but is is not good for the cournty at the present and maybe not for years to come. I am not confused because I did address legal immigration in the post as well as illegal immigration. Our immigration laws do include immgration enforcement?


----------



## Douger (Apr 15, 2012)

Must have proof of $1000 a month to attain residency.
Must be a resident 10 years before applying for citizenship.
Not being born here can never vote.
Can never "work" unless you own your own biz and have established requirements for residency.
If you can't prove $1000 a month, you must put $120,000 in Banco central to secure your residency. You'll earn interest and can take out XXX for monthly living expenses.
Terrible eh ?


----------



## starcraftzzz (Apr 15, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > We should allow as much immigration as possible because
> ...


I see so according to you competition is bad. You must hate capitalism unless you're full of shit.
Furthermore Americans shouldn't be competing for shitty jobs that immigrants work; they should be doing more productive jobs.
Furthermore plz explain why you support immigration policies that make people poorer. Are you just a bitch who hates people?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> Legal immigration is hurting the country as much as illegal immigration.





You're an idiot, and an unamerican idiot at that.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes who wants those engineering jobs?  All that hard tortureous math.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 15, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Legal immigration is hurting the country as much as illegal immigration.
> ...





I know, we are a nation of  immigrants. Tired poor yearning to be free, yaadaa yaadaa...Enough IS enough, fair is fair. You children posting here don't have a clue what America used to be like. We didn't need a translator to talk to ANYONE , we never saw a woman Muslim  in garb head to foot in  middle America, NEVER used to see men kissing each other , but that is  besides the point. Maybe it&#8217;s time  all of us , especially  the third world, learned they can&#8217;t breed  like bloody rabbits because there are consequences....7 billion people  is more than enough. Nor is it fair  that so called first world countries handle all the overflow of the uncontrolled populations of third world countries anymore. Simply, there isn't enough room or resources. Period.  What is happening now isn&#8217;t to anyone&#8217;s benefit


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

MaryL said:


> You children posting here don't have a clue what America used to be like.





And just who the fuck do you think YOU are?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2012)

MaryL said:


> We didn't need a translator to talk to ANYONE , we never saw a woman Muslim  in garb head to foot in  middle America, NEVER used to see men kissing each other , but that is  besides the point. Maybe its time  all of us , especially  the third world, learned they cant breed  like bloody rabbits because there are consequences....7 billion people  is more than enough.




If you don't like my country, get the fuck out. If the world is too 'crowded' for you...get the fuck out.


----------



## Artevelde (Apr 16, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> We should allow as much immigration as possible because
> 1) It helps people
> 2) It increases human welfare
> 3) It expands our economy
> 4) taxes raised from immigrants exceed spending on immigrants meaning we all become richer



I think you are dealing in absolutes here, and those are not really helpful. 
Taxes raised from imigrants will only exceed spending on immigrants if the level of immigration is not so high that more people immigrate than can find work.

The idea that the economy simply expands automatically because people immigrate is pretty lame.

Are you in favour of letting 500 million people immigrate into the US?


----------



## Artevelde (Apr 16, 2012)

Sweet Willy said:


> ThinkCritically said:
> 
> 
> > In your ideal world what kind of immigration laws do you think we should have and why?
> ...





You do realize you are advocating the suppression of democracy?


----------



## nitroz (Apr 16, 2012)

We need to fight illegal immigration and promote LEGAL immigration.
And help those who bring their wealth to start businesses in the US which will create jobs.

Are current laws fair? No. They aren't strict enough against illegal immigration.


----------



## Sweet Willy (Apr 16, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Sweet Willy said:
> 
> 
> > ThinkCritically said:
> ...




No, I am not advocating the suppression of anything.


----------



## Artevelde (Apr 16, 2012)

Sweet Willy said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet Willy said:
> ...



You do realize that only a tiny minority of people on this planet believe in democracy?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> Sweet Willy said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



How tiny?


----------



## Outback (Apr 16, 2012)

Emigration laws are supposed to be fair to the emigre's country first.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet Willy said:
> ...





Hello?


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 16, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Someone who has no education and no skills can't immigrate here not under any circumstances.  It worked that way for many years and helped to make us a great country.
> ...



Prior to 1965 when McCain-Kennedy instituted their reform.


----------



## jillian (Apr 16, 2012)

ThinkCritically said:


> In your ideal world what kind of immigration laws do you think we should have and why?



The title of your O/P is not the question you asked.

In regard to the title of your thread... I'm not sure that immigration laws need to be fair. Countries have an absolute right to control their borders so long as laws are applied fairly and adhere to the limited due process accorded under the circumstances.

Whether they should be fair?

To whom?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Apr 16, 2012)

jillian said:


> ThinkCritically said:
> 
> 
> > In your ideal world what kind of immigration laws do you think we should have and why?
> ...



Good questions....are they fair to immigrants, what constitutes fair in this area?

Are they fair to citizens, what constitutes fair in this area?


----------



## jillian (Apr 16, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



whether you are required to have skills and education depends upon what type of visa you are seeking. if you're looking for a work visa, that's true. you would also have to make a showing that your skills are unique and that the job you fill can't be filled by a U.S. citizen. if you're looking to come in under a student visa, then you have to have been accepted by a university in the US, I believe. You need no skills to come in as family or as a spouse or child or parent.

so you might want to do some research on this subject.


----------



## jillian (Apr 16, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > ThinkCritically said:
> ...



I don't have the answers to those questions. I think we all have a gut feeling about what we'd like to see. I might be more accepting of laxer immigration laws than you, since I'm only a second generation citizen of this country and I'm pretty aware that the country was built by immigrants.

You might have a different idea. I do think we've been doing a better job of enforcement. The numbers are pretty clear on that front. But sometimes immigration policy also has to do a bit of cost/benefit analysis... which is why those who think we need to deport illegals who've been here for ten/twenty years... are letting their emotions get ahead of the actual cost and logistics of returning every illegal.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Apr 16, 2012)

jillian said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I'm the 2nd generation born here too, my granparants were immigrants.   

Hence why when I talk about immigration I'm always certain to let people know I applaud and desire legal immigration into the country, it makes us stronger.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2012)

I just don't get people who think so little of the USA that they would gladly throw the doors open to anyone regardless of criminal record or intentions.  Do they hold their own good fortunes in such disregard and disdain that they don't care?  That they think America's supply of resources and money are endless?


----------



## starcraftzzz (Apr 16, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > We should allow as much immigration as possible because
> ...


No it is not Americas productivity is far higher then Mexicos due to a huge technological advantage. This means that people immigration from Mexico to the USA will produce more goods then they would of fi they had stayed in Mexico meaning immigration leads to more GDP growth


Artevelde said:


> Are you in favour of letting 500 million people immigrate into the US?


Fuck yea because 
1) We'd be able to better compete with CHina
2) It would result in 500million people going from deep poverty to semi poverty
3) it would cause total world GDP to increase by a substantial amount
So plz explain why you want to make the world poorer


----------



## starcraftzzz (Apr 16, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> I just don't get people who think so little of the USA that they would gladly throw the doors open to anyone regardless of criminal record or intentions.


Immigrants including illegals commit less rimes then American citizens 
On Fox, Lars Larson Seizes Opportunity To Rehash Immigration Myths | Media Matters for America
^A 2008 PPIC report found that us born men are 10 times more likely to be incarcerated then foreign born men.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't get people who think so little of the USA that they would gladly throw the doors open to anyone regardless of criminal record or intentions.
> ...



BS.  Illegals have already commited a crime by being here idiot.


----------



## starcraftzzz (Apr 16, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I see so according to you killing someone is equal to walking across a border. You can't be for real.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 16, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...



The "world" is not our concern. We have 8 1/2% unemployment among people who have the right to be here. If we allow more immigration, either legally or illegally, we are hurting our citizens and legal residents. We have no responsibility to Mexican, Honduran or Pakistani citizens.
If they are poor, it is not my job to kick in another couple percent of my income to support them here.
I'm for deporting every single illegal immigrant, anchor babies or not. They can take their children with them, or leave them with someone who will support them. I flat out refuse to subsidize flagrant disregard of our laws and sovereignty!
Any resident alien who commits a crime much over a traffic violation should be deported and any naturalized citizen who commits a felony should have their citizenship revoked and be deported.
Legal immigration should be limited to skilled citizens of countries the US enjoys peaceful relations with.
The current 5 year residency requirement for citizenship is fine. The only exception should be for resident aliens who enlist in the military.
The doors should slam shut when unemployment is over 6% or GDP growth is under 1.5%.


----------



## starcraftzzz (Apr 16, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...


I see so you don't give a shit about 6 billion people and would rather they suffer and be poor. What's that make you?



Ernie S. said:


> We have 8 1/2% unemployment among people who have the right to be here.


I see so according to you only certain kinds of people deserve to exists, deserve rights or deserve to better their lives.


Ernie S. said:


> If we allow more immigration, either legally or illegally, we are hurting our citizens and legal residents.


I see so according to you having more workers, and a large economy will hurt Americans.



Ernie S. said:


> If they are poor, it is not my job to kick in another couple percent of my income to support them here.


Except for the fact that overall they subsidies you. So ironically you want to make yourself poorer because you hate Mexicans so much.
Reason Foundation - Illegal Immigrants are Paying a Lot More Taxes Than You Think
Illegal immigrants contribute a net 80,000 dollars in taxes over their lifetime. 




Ernie S. said:


> I'm for deporting every single illegal immigrant, anchor babies or not. They can take their children with them, or leave them with someone who will support them. I flat out refuse to subsidize flagrant disregard of our laws and sovereignty!


Wow. So you want to spend 300billion dollars to ruin millions of peoples lives. What a goal you've got.





Ernie S. said:


> The current 5 year residency requirement for citizenship is fine. The only exception should be for resident aliens who enlist in the military.
> The doors should slam shut when unemployment is over 6% or GDP growth is under 1.5%.


ROTF so when GDP growth is low you suggest that we kick millions of workers out of which results in less GDP....


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...



Strawman.  Illegal means a law has been broken.  Pretty advanced thinking, so I'll give you a week to figure it out.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2012)

Bringing the USA standard of living to near Mexico levels is not helping people.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...




Lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of people with no skills or education came here before 1965.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2012)

Immigration laws are ALWAYS unfair to someone.


----------



## starcraftzzz (Apr 16, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I know and illeglas commit les murders robberies then American citizens; yet you calim illeglas are more criminal meaning according to you walking across the borderr is jsut liek kill someone. How ever I am not surprised at your stupidity


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...



Spelling is a challenge for me at times too, but once again, I'm better than you.


----------



## starcraftzzz (Apr 16, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> Bringing the USA standard of living to near Mexico levels is not helping people.



Strawman. Mexican immigrants are more productive in Ameirca due to Americans technological advantage meaning increased immigration brings USA standards of living to immigrants which of course helps them. But do go on and keep arguing that we should spend money to ruin peoples lives. Not to mention that you are mooching of immigrants and hate them so much that you'd be poor if it meant making their lvies worse


----------



## starcraftzzz (Apr 16, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Yes you wanting to be poor in order to ruin others lives is totally something to be proud of.
I'll await your next stupid post that lacks intelligence.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Bringing the USA standard of living to near Mexico levels is not helping people.
> ...



Clearly you need less alcohol or more English lessons.


----------



## starcraftzzz (Apr 16, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



And that is about the extend of your mental abilities.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 16, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...



See?  You can do better with short sentences and simpleton thoughts.


----------



## starcraftzzz (Apr 16, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Yea to bad that is all you can do. Notice how your whole position on immigration and your arguments were utterly destroyed so you did the only thing you can do; post more stupidity and start crying. I


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > starcraftzzz said:
> ...




You should hold off on discussing anyone's "stupidity" until you can manage to put together a post in reasonably coherent English, champ.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Not much better.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 16, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> Any resident alien who commits a crime much over a traffic violation should be deported and any naturalized citizen who commits a felony should have their citizenship revoked and be deported.
> Legal immigration should be limited to skilled citizens of countries the US enjoys peaceful relations with.
> The current 5 year residency requirement for citizenship is fine. The only exception should be for resident aliens who enlist in the military.
> The doors should slam shut when unemployment is over 6% or GDP growth is under 1.5%.



Those are emotional positions, not practical ones.


----------



## Artevelde (Apr 17, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> Fuck yea because
> 1) We'd be able to better compete with CHina
> 2) It would result in 500million people going from deep poverty to semi poverty
> 3) it would cause total world GDP to increase by a substantial amount
> So plz explain why you want to make the world poorer



What substance are you smoking?


----------



## Artevelde (Apr 17, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Bringing the USA standard of living to near Mexico levels is not helping people.
> ...



Are you really this stupid? Or is it just an act?


----------



## starcraftzzz (Apr 17, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Any resident alien who commits a crime much over a traffic violation should be deported and any naturalized citizen who commits a felony should have their citizenship revoked and be deported.
> ...



If you;re going to comment on someones stupidity perhaps you should post something that actually contains intellectual value


----------



## starcraftzzz (Apr 17, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I feel sorry that the extend of your intellectual abilities is calling someone stupid. Plz tell your mom that I apologize that she has a daughter with an IQ of 60


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 17, 2012)

Let's see.  American worker goes to her job and gets paid on Friday.  She takes the money and buys all of her weekly needs and makes a certain number of payments on loans and so on.

Illegal Mexican worker goes to work and gets paid on Friday.  First he is paid less and most likely in cash.  That cash is then sent by Western Union for the most part back to Mexico.

Very similiar to the definition of a parasite.


----------



## starcraftzzz (Apr 17, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> Let's see.  American worker goes to her job and gets paid on Friday.  She takes the money and buys all of her weekly needs and makes a certain number of payments on loans and so on.
> 
> Illegal Mexican worker goes to work and gets paid on Friday.  First he is paid less and most likely in cash.  That cash is then sent by Western Union for the most part back to Mexico.
> 
> Very similiar to the definition of a parasite.



ROTFL i see so according to you these immigrants that are paid so little spend less on, transportation, housing, food, cloths, furnishings, water/energy, cosmetics, and all other goods then what they send abroad. 
Furthermore I find it odd that your definition of parasite is someone who works for a living; and receives very little if any help from outside forces. Perhaps you are to stupid to know what the definition of parasite is


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 17, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see.  American worker goes to her job and gets paid on Friday.  She takes the money and buys all of her weekly needs and makes a certain number of payments on loans and so on.
> ...



Skate the tax system, use resources without paying into the system, remove a large portion of funds from the economy.  They do spend less in almost every sense.


----------



## starcraftzzz (Apr 17, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Actually they pay more in taxes then they get in government services
Reason Foundation - Illegal Immigrants are Paying a Lot More Taxes Than You Think
Illegal immigrants contribute a net 80,000 dollars in taxes over their lifetime. Meaning the 12 million illegal immigrants currently in America will contribute 1 trillion more dollars in taxes than they receive in benefits. Illegal immigrants still pay all state/local taxes (including sales and property) while paying some income taxes (some are paid under the table). Since illegal immigrants enter the country during their working years they do not cost the government in education costs. Also sine illegal immigrants are legally unable to get SS, Medicare or other social benefits they do not cost the government any money in those matters.



saveliberty said:


> remove a large portion of funds from the economy.  They do spend less in almost every sense.


I see so according to you 45billion out of 15.trillion(0.3%) is a large portion of the economy.
Migrant remittances from the United States to Latin America to reach $45 billion in 2006, says IDB - Inter-American Development Bank
Furthermore illegal immigrants add 260billion dollars to Americas economy.
Study predicts $1.5 trillion increase in GDP if undocumented immigrants are legalized. | ThinkProgress


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 17, 2012)

What crap starzzz.  Nobody has a clue how long illegals are in the country.  Certainly no accurate figure on the amount of tax they pay.


----------



## Angelhair (Apr 17, 2012)

_No such thing as an ideal world.  Our immigration laws are just fine.  The ONLY ones complaining are those who are breaking them and refuse to respect them.  We have failed by allowing this disrespect to continue by refusing to tighten our borders and by not deporting EVERYBODY who has entered the country without permission - felony or not._


----------



## Liability (Apr 17, 2012)

ThinkCritically said:


> In your ideal world what kind of immigration laws do you think we should have and why?



Kind of a _narrow_ topic, eh?

Akin to:

In twenty-five words or less, please discuss the state of the economy and the effect of governmental policies on production, inflation, trade and the deficit, touching upon the disparity in wealth between the established nation-states and the people in the emerging 3rd world markets.


----------



## Dante (Apr 17, 2012)

ThinkCritically said:


> In your ideal world what kind of immigration laws do you think we should have and why?



another moronic thread by _inability-to-think-critically_?

immigration isn't fair. immigration laws cannot be fair. immigration without legal guidelines could not be fair.

fairness in immigration? D'Oh!


----------



## starcraftzzz (Apr 17, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> What crap starzzz.  Nobody has a clue how long illegals are in the country.  Certainly no accurate figure on the amount of tax they pay.



Just because you're to stupid to know the answer doesn't mean the rest of the world is ignorant like you. BUt go on ahead denying reality because you're to pathetic to accept that your world view is based on stupidity and hate


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 17, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > What crap starzzz.  Nobody has a clue how long illegals are in the country.  Certainly no accurate figure on the amount of tax they pay.
> ...




Do you have the slightest idea of the difference between 'to' and 'too,' you moron?


----------



## starcraftzzz (Apr 17, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> starcraftzzz said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Do you not know how to make a post that contains an intellectual thought or do you just refuse to actually do it?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 17, 2012)

You need to demonstrate an ability to communicate in proper English before you start making demands, moron.


----------



## Vidi (Apr 17, 2012)

ThinkCritically said:


> In your ideal world what kind of immigration laws do you think we should have and why?




I would go back to the Pre 1968 rules of immigration with some minor tweaks to the quota system, so it isn't based on country of origin.

Pre 1968, immigrants were favired if they knew a skill first and foremost.

Post 1668, immigrants are favored if they know someone already here.

We should be looking for people who have the most to contribute to our society, not those who will simply be cheap labor.


----------



## starcraftzzz (Apr 17, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> You need to demonstrate an ability to communicate in proper English before you start making demands, moron.



ROTFL I see so you're inability to say anything intelligent means I am making demands. take your own advice because clearly you dont understand English, which isn't a surprise given that you are an idiot whom is disliked by everyone


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 17, 2012)

starcraftzzz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > You need to demonstrate an ability to communicate in proper English before you start making demands, moron.
> ...



From your profile page:


> starcraftzzz has not made any friends yet



Unkotare's profile seems to be missing that phrase.


----------



## DennieCyper (Sep 11, 2013)

if you have any second thoughts or any doubts regarding Immigration than you should refer an immigration lawyer, Let will surely clear all your doubts.


----------



## Vox (Sep 11, 2013)

we should think are the immigrations laws BENEFICIAL for the country, not are they FAIR.

Any law is unfair to somebody.


----------

